# Gapps-fixer



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

I cannot sync google calendar, have been told gapps-fixer will solve. I cannot find gapps-fixer anywhere. I find it on a google search however every site I have tried makes you dance through hoops to try and get it. Whats up? Anyone have a link, or explanation why so difficult to get?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

ricklynchcore said:


> I cannot sync google calendar, have been told gapps-fixer will solve. I cannot find gapps-fixer anywhere. I find it on a google search however every site I have tried makes you dance through hoops to try and get it. Whats up? Anyone have a link, or explanation why so difficult to get?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Try this link: http://goo.im/devs/solarnz/tools/gapps_fixer.zip


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ricklynchcore said:


> I cannot sync google calendar, have been told gapps-fixer will solve. I cannot find gapps-fixer anywhere. I find it on a google search however every site I have tried makes you dance through hoops to try and get it. Whats up? Anyone have a link, or explanation why so difficult to get?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


What nightly date did you flash? What gapps date did you flash? This could be the reason you are having problems. Also check your date and time. If it is wrong, that can cause issues. You can try clearing the calendar app data and cache by going to settings/apps and finding the calendar app. Tap on it and clear data and cache.


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Latest nighty build date june 13, gapps 4/29, thanks for the above link, will let you know if it works.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for fixer, all now working

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

STBXXL said:


> Try this link: http://goo.im/devs/solarnz/tools/gapps_fixer.zip


link is dead


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

horn34 said:


> link is dead


It's a two year old link. Android has moved light years past when that file was needed.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ricklynchcore said:


> I cannot sync google calendar, have been told gapps-fixer will solve. I cannot find gapps-fixer anywhere. I find it on a google search however every site I have tried makes you dance through hoops to try and get it. Whats up? Anyone have a link, or explanation why so difficult to get?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2





horn34 said:


> link is dead


*Gapps Fixer Download:*


----------

